# Getting Ready



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

I found a 150 gal tank with stand, and comes with all this included. 2) 300 watt heaters, coralife 12× turbo twist uv sterilizer, 2) rena filstar xp3 canister filters. 2) 4' led lights uvb bulb,and a whisper ap 300 air pump. All for 600 dollars. Is that a good deal.

This is the tank


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a bad deal, I would offer them 500 and see if they take it...

Used tanks alone typically go for around 1$ a gallon.

What kind of LED lighting?


----------



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

I dont know about the lighting other than what i posted, i most likely wont use it cause they're so bright. Im gonna put 10 caribe in the tank so i dont want it to bright. Im just hoping that 150 is big enough for 10 caribe when they get full grown.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Prob not, maybe 6-8... starting with 10 isnt a bad idea.

Might run into filtration issues but... can take that as it comes.

If it is a decent LED setup, it will be dimable... so you you can still use it and adjust it for your needs.


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

agreed, good deal, not great though


----------

